
Ask HN: How to get the most for my used car? Where should I start? - ElGi
I am looking to sell my car and not sure where to start. There are so many options like CarMax, Drivester, craiglist, offerup, dealerships, etc.
Anyone any recommendations?
======
DBYCZ
Dealerships and carmax will be your worst, but easiest options.

The best way is to sell privately directly to the new owner without a
middleman. Advertise on craigslist and Facebook, clean your car like new, and
channel your inner used-car salesman. Be honest, but do not let anyone drive
your car until they have signed the bill of sale and paid for it.

Most importantly, remember that the car is worth what someone will pay for it.
KBB and Edmund's calculators are not gospel.

------
dominotw
get a quote from carmax, its hassle free and very low friction. That quote
should give you a baseline, you can try getting a higher price at other
options.

